# A Note From Scott Greczkowski



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

_(Note the opinions expressed below are those of Scott Greczkowski and may or may not reflect those of the rest of the staff here at DBSTalk.COM)_

I would just like to set the record straight, as you may have seen in another forum one of the operators of that forum accused DBSTalk.COM of being supported by Echostar.

While I consider this person's comment slanderous I must make it perfectly clear that we are not being financially supported in ANY way by Echostar. We have not received any free equipment or services from Echostar in any way as well. We are just regular subscribers like you.

DBSTalk.COM is a user supported forum. All costs to run the board are paid by generous donations of our members. All of the staff of DBSTalk.COM is made up of volunteers who work hard to help you get the most enjoyment out of your DBS System. No one at DBSTalk.COM has ever profited one cent from all the hard work we have put into our forum.

I believe that Echostar realized that DBSTalk.COM does a lot of work to bring you the most accurate DBS information on the Internet. Echostar has started working with us (beginning with the 721) to insure that the public at large gets the most accurate information possible. In my book this was a major step forward by Echostar, and it shows there desire to work with the public to build a world class product. With what I have seen the 721 is indeed shaping up to be a world class product. We are indeed proud to have a relationship with Dish Network in this regard. From where I sit it seems as though our members here at DBSTalk.COM have appreciated this openness from Echostar.

DBSTalk.COM is one of the only forums I know where you can find out information on receivers such as the 721. All of our staff here tries to call things as they see them; I know I am not afraid to tell you about the bad things as well as the good things. If you were to go to another DBS forum and search for information on the 721 chances are very good that instead of getting good solid info on a 721 you would find people calling about their DirecTivo units. Opinions like those found at other sites do nothing to help the public learn about new products. We take pride in educating our members so that they can make their own decisions when choosing a product or service.

DBSTalk.COM also has contacts at DirecTV, but with the merger there was not much to report from our DirecTV contacts, when we got DirecTV news we posted it here first. I also worked hard to bring some folks here from Tivo to discuss the DirecTivo products here on DBSTalk but they declined as AVSForums already runs a very successful Tivo forum and they would like to keep all Tivo talk on one forum. I can honestly say I don't blame them for that.

I personally find it funny that other forums talk about news being reported on the wires while we do our best to bring you news before it hits the wires. In fact there have been times when the news stories they have been posted from the wires were indeed written by us for use on the wires!

We here at DBSTalk.COM pledge to you that we will do our best to keep you informed on all things DBS. We will continue our methods of obtaining information so that we can bring you the best information possible so that you can make the most informed decisions when choosing new equipment or a DBS Service Provider.

I would personally like to thank everyone who has donated to the cause here at DBSTalk.COM to keep our site commercial free. We have been able to avoid pop-ups and other types of annoying advertisings. Because of the support of our members we have been able to expand the topics we discuss here on DBSTalk.COM to include more then just DBS Talk. We have been able to continue moving ahead with technology and we are proud to be able to offer you all the new forums technologies months and in some cases years before other forums. We are proud to say that we listen to our listeners and many of our improvements here have been made based on user suggestions!

While other forums continue to grow stagnant and stale DBSTalk.COM will continue to grow to be a community for you. Thank you for making DBSTalk.COM a regular stop on your daily internet browsing schedule. It is refreshing to see that almost 7 million times last month people stopped here looking for the internets best DBS information and chat.

I do hope that my postings on various subjects are helpful and enjoyable to you. I look forward to bringing you the best DBS information on the Internet.

Thank you for letting me set the record straight.

Best Regards,

Scott Greczkowski


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott:
No one here questions your integrity or
the integrity of this board. Keep up the
good work!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess I would have to see the charge to put it in context. But I do not blame you for being upset if indeed the integrity of the site you have worked so hard on was attacked. 

As Pete said keep up the good work taht si the best way to answer this.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll have to take a look at the context of the thread in question. Thanks for your post.

Keep up the great work here. Don't let ney-sayers get you down. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

... and here all this time, I thought this board was owned by DirecTv


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, I guess whoever accused you of being in E*'s pocket hasn't taken the time to look this forum over to see the many posts where you have been critical of E*. You have pointed out the 721's flaws and given a lot of info that isn't available anywhere else. 

I'm glad that I can come here and read info on Dish and DirecTV both without having every thread turn into a bash of one provider or the other. 

To Chris, you, and everybody else who makes this a good site, I say keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I saw the thread in question and it doesn't surprise me that the subject came up. To tell you the truth I blew the whole thing off because it was so ridiculous.

Anyone who is involved and has donated to this forum knows how we are supported. Nuf said.

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=002982


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

Not a big fan of the moderator who got involved in that post at DBSForums, one of the reasons I do not go over there now. BUt one thing I think you should of done Scott was to not respond to much because you probably only egged them on, plus mentioning that you should/could sue them makes you sound petty.

Of course that is just my personal opinion, I still think what you and Chris and all of the other people have going here is really great, even if you work for E, because I know D still gets talked about here today.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I personally know that I support this forum, and that makes me a little upset for them to say it like we do not support our own forum. Now dont get me wrong, it would be nice to get some support from Dish as well, and they may had in fact come on here just like the rest of us and given a little, but the way that it seemed to have been stated was fully supported by Dish, not only that but completely run by Dish as well. There is a difference.

A site like this is about people and their thoughts, it is made up of people, not just a bunch of web pages. That is what makes this a site.

The reason I came here and post on this site mainly is because this is such a better atmosphere without so much negativity on it. I did have a problem once with an individual on here that tried to ruin my reputation (slander) in the business but he was not a member. That problem has since went away and I have started posting regularly again. There is always going to be negativity no matter where you go but the amount of negativity on this site was less than the others at that time, that does not make them bad, it just may be because of the number of people that use those sites.


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

Questioning your integerty is totally uncalled for Scott.

Chris, yourself and everyone associated with this site has every reason to be pissered.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your support. It is much appreciated. I tried to ignore it origionally but I felt I needed to set the record straight, I am sure many folks have been wondering the same things about us that we were accused of.

As far as suing, I would not do that thats actually an old joke which is why I put the smile in. (Those who have been on the forums for awhile know might remember what I was talking about)

Thanks again for all your support. It IS appreciated.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Honestly I don't know why any of you bother with that forum. If they want to find the real scoop then let them come over here. Do we really care what any of them really think of us. Let's say Scott was on E* s payroll, who cares- that would be his business. Actually that would be kind of nice to actually have an insider to give us some insight into what is going on (I do realize that some of you have sources with inside information).

Let's not worry about them- it's not worth our time or trouble.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Look, we welcome both DirecTV and Dish network users here. For the most part, we have had our disagreements, but it hasn't come down to name-calling. I'm sure that both DirecTV and Dish lurks on this board just to get the temperature. DBSTalk also hosts several DBS information boards.

Besides, the Admins and Mods have made this a fun place to participate.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Having both provider's customers come on here and post allow us to know about the other service as well. Sometimes people switch finding that the other service is more to their liking, or having both.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> As far as suing, I would not do that thats actually an old joke which is why I put the smile in.


I say make it a class action.  :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No doubt, I feel my "investment" in this site has been diluted by that "Mod". He should pay for his transgression.

Britney is not amused!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Scott, you should just ignore those comments. It is obvious that someone is just a little jealous or what you've accomplished with these forums.

One reason that I continue to stay here is because of the honesty and unbiasedness (is that even a word?!) of the posts relating to E* equipment, programming, and whatnot.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Even Dish agrees that this is the 'forum' now to go to, because they mentioned this one yet not theirs. That must be what it is, they think we are funded by them just because they mentioned us but not them.

Nice pic of Britney.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott...
Two words; three letters...
F-um!

BTW,
Britney isn't amused........
She looks aroused!!!!!!!!!
Oh my.:blush:


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Even Dish agrees that this is the 'forum' now to go to, because they mentioned this one yet not theirs. That must be what it is, they think we are funded by them just because they mentioned us but not them.
> 
> *


... and the other site has never been mentioned ? Is this what you're trying to say Jacob? If so, please pull your head out of your rectum and join the real world.:bang


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Hodgson _
> *
> 
> ... and the other site has never been mentioned ? Is this what you're trying to say Jacob? If so, please pull your head out of your rectum and join the real world.:bang *


Rectum - damn near killed him :lol:


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Hodgson _
> *
> 
> ... and the other site has never been mentioned ? Is this what you're trying to say Jacob? If so, please pull your head out of your rectum and join the real world.:bang *


I thought this guy retired to the old-folks home for DBS admins ....... Oh great, now they have internet access 

Yes, we know that DBSF.. "Use" to be mentioned on the Dish Network and yes we know that you were invited and appeared on a tech chat a few years ago ...... what you do not seem to realize is that Chris and Scott have built a DBS information site that is second to none and obviously Echostar realizes that.

It`s hard ..... very hard ... to take a back seat when another entity out performs you ( as displayed by some of the DBSF.. admins lately ), but you guys REALLY need to get over it, I mean... you REALLY do ... and start commending Chris and Scott for their brilliant work here


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

Frapp ole buddy! What's wrong - it only took you 2 1/2 hours to come up with your usual and caustic remarks?

I'm not sure to whom you are refering to with your use of "out performs you" , "but you guys", or "you REALLY", but I assume from the following you're refering to me personally, "what you do not seem to realize is that " [snip]. To which I resond with - Did you not see my post above with the following; "Questioning your integerty is totally uncalled for Scott.

Chris, yourself and everyone associated with this site has every reason to be pissered."?

Could you take a moment of time and try and clarify specifically to whom you're refering to with your "you" in your previous post?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

John don't worry about it, I still like you.  I consider you the godfather of DBS talk. 

Thanks for being here.

And thanks for your support John it is very much appreciated.


To everyone else, this thread was not meant to start a flame war again other members. It was my chance to clear the air a bit and take some weight off my shoulder.

Scott


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The statement I had said above was misunderstood. I was meaning that one site was never mentioned if it was not DBSForums. I do know that it USED to be mentioned but was not mentioned along with DBSTalk when it was DBS Dish. There are other forums other than DBSDish and DBSForums so dont assume that I was meanting DBSForums. I am sorry that some flames had gotten started, did not mean any harm to anybody. I think that both should be mentioned along with their contact numbers at the beginning and ending of each show. These are two good sites. That is how I got to knowing about these message boards in the first place, because Dish announcted DBS Dish when that site was around before it became what it is now. I was not for sure if DBSForums was the site that was mentioned in this argument. It would also be helpful to have both of them listed on their webpage. I have both sites listed on my webpage.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Scott,

While your forum may not be owned or financially supported by Echostar, you must admit that it is heavily slanted towards them. This may be because most of the DirecTV users prefer to go on other forums like TiVo community or AVSForum, and not because you're supposedly on Echostar's payroll. As a Directv user I gain alot of valuable insight on this site, but I must admit the directv section is not as lively as the echostar section.

Nevertheless, keep up the good work Scott.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Us vs. Them

But some of us are them and some of them are us.

This whole thing is absurd.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Hi Scott,
> 
> While your forum may not be owned or financially supported by Echostar, you must admit that it is heavily slanted towards them. This may be because most of the DirecTV users prefer to go on other forums like TiVo community or AVSForum, and not because you're supposedly on Echostar's payroll. As a Directv user I gain alot of valuable insight on this site, but I must admit the directv section is not as lively as the echostar section.
> ...


There is alot of echostar diuscussion here but agreat deal of it is negative. So I don't feel that the term "slanted toward them" is a particularly good one.

Besides it as not so much what was said as how. They lowered everyone's opinion of them.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Besides it as not so much what was said as how. They lowered everyone's opinion of them.


Bingo. Hit the nail right on the head with that one. The snide, constant anti Echostar remarks being made by one of the honchos on the other site is why I, and I am sure many others, only make rare appearances there. I only started coming here when the US vs Them between the two boards died down. Let's not start it up again.

I would suggest doing the rare act of closing this thread, moving on, and letting things stand as they are.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> I would suggest doing the rare act of closing this thread, moving on, and letting things stand as they are.


Agreed. Thanks everyone for your support!


----------

